# Общий раздел > Форум свободного общения > Юмор >  Кроха анекдот

## tondoff

Мальчик,на улице стоя,
Громко кричал,что есть силы.
К нему подошла тётя Зоя
И дружелюбно спросила:
--Малыш,что случилось такое?
А он всё стоял и вопил.
И ахнула тут тётя Зоя:
--На писю малыш наступил!
  И как же зовут тебя,детка?
Мальчик ответил:"Али."
--А сколько годков?На конфетку
Взяв,улыбнулся:"Узэ тлицать тли."  

            25.10.13г.
© Copyright: [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ], 2013
Свидетельство о публикации №113102501598

----------

